# Hanging Skull Pendant Lamp



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Very nice job Thanks for sharing


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

They came out great, thanks for the tut


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

They look better than the white original ones!! I saw these on pinterest awhile back and thought they were very cool. One word of caution to forum members be careful if they are foam/or another material other than hard plastic, with a cfl so close it could burn. I would use LED's (always cool) instead or maybe some flicker unit attached the wall too for a flickering effect.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Matrixmom, 

Thank you! I sort of address that in my post, but yes, I should go back and make sure to let people know very clearly that you need to be careful with the light inside. I do want to go back and switch these over to LED lights eventually and hope to update the tutorial then as well. Thanks for your thoughtful comments!


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

Love it! This is amazing!


----------



## misskitty1222 (Sep 30, 2013)

Love love these! Hell, I'd put this over my dining room table, all yr round if I could get enough light out them! Lol! Thanks for posting!


----------



## acanton04 (Sep 4, 2016)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> HANGING SKULL PENDANT LAMPS
> 
> So, have you seen this pic floating around the net lately?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial btw. Are you suspending them from the ceiling, if so how? I'm thinking about putting these in the dining room but don't want to muck up my ceilings....


----------



## cosplaycostumefun (Aug 13, 2017)

These look amazing! Definitely going to make a few - I have a balcony above my front door and these would look wicked hanging off the rail where the kids walk up to get their candy!


----------



## Oleguy (Aug 7, 2017)

I personally think your creations look better than the high priced spread!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Aww, you say the nicest things! Thank you so much!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Depending on your level of experience with wiring and electricity, you could certainly hard wire them into existing circuitry in your house. If you're looking for a more temporary solution, I've used command hooks and had them hang from the ceiling that way. The command hooks come right off after Halloween and the ceiling stays undamaged.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm posting so I can find this project again easily... LOVE this and great execution!!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool looking effect you have made.


----------

